# Trip meter



## quattroTT (Nov 6, 2015)

Stupid question, not being able to find the handbook for the car how do you reset the trip meter on a mk3 tt, thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Along the bottom right edge of the instrument binnacle there's a button with 0.0 on it.

Number 4 in the pic attached

If you mean the short term memory display, hold OK for 2-3 secs.


----------



## quattroTT (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

KevC said:


> Along the bottom right edge of the instrument binnacle there's a button with 0.0 on it.


Only owned the car 2 years and I was convinced it said ODO on it. Made sense to me as it resets the odometer. I suppose 0.0 is even more sensible.

Press once to display, press and hold to reset.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

quattroTT said:


> Stupid question, not being able to find the handbook for the car how do you reset the trip meter on a mk3 tt


It's really not a stupid question, it's probably the most hidden switch on every Audi model (all of them have it in a slightly different place). You'd think they'd let you reset it just like the short/long-term memory with the OK/Enter knob button and save the design and switchgear...


----------

